# Price of shrooms UK



## growwwww (May 12, 2010)

Hey guys,

i cant grow shroomies for a bit because of circumstances, and ive found a dealer.....
Nt sure what his prices are but i buy bud off him at a decent price.
I would love to know wt prices UK shroomers are paying....What are you getting for 20quid? from rumour ive heard he sells 8grams every 20quid....!? wtf is this correct?


----------



## brandon. (May 12, 2010)

Not to hijack your thread but... I'm an ignorant american. what exactly is a quid? I know you guys had pounds and quid, just not sure the difference


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 12, 2010)

20 squigglies for 8 grams isnt a bad deal we havent had shrooms for ages and they were more than that last time

quid = pound


----------



## brandon. (May 12, 2010)

no shit! So it's just interchangable?


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 12, 2010)

yeah quid is just slang officially we got pounds and pence


----------



## shepj (May 12, 2010)

growwwww said:


> What are you getting for 20quid? from rumour ive heard he sells 8grams every 20quid....!? wtf is this correct?


Mind you I'm from the states, but it usually costs around 20quid for 3.5 grams in my area. If you can get 8g's for 20quid you're fucking robbing him


----------



## growwwww (May 12, 2010)

Yea i realised the 8gs for £20 is very good, so yea i doubt its actually 8gs but ill find out soon cheers guys


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 12, 2010)

Thats one heck of a deal...go grab them up


----------



## brandon. (May 13, 2010)

Is he selling them dry or wet?


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2010)

Thats a good price, over here its more like 
R50 / gram = R400 for 8g = $52 = 35GBP to even double that. but only half that at wholesale... i.e. R25/g


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 13, 2010)

ANC said:


> Thats a good price, over here its more like
> R50 / gram = R400 for 8g = $52 = 35GBP to even double that. but only half that at wholesale... i.e. R25/g


Price in my neck of the woods is 235$US for 1oz /28g at wholesale....less in quantity, and there never available anymore


----------



## rvrdennis (May 13, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> Price in my neck of the woods is 235$US for 1oz /28g at wholesale....less in quantity, and there never available anymore


thats ridiculously expensive


----------



## Mr.Natural (May 14, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> Price in my neck of the woods is 235$US for 1oz /28g at wholesale....less in quantity, and there never available anymore


 
looks like your in the wrong woods


----------



## GeRG_ (Feb 24, 2016)

In my old town I used to get 8g for £10


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 24, 2016)

rvrdennis said:


> thats ridiculously expensive


fucking right it is lol 116$ US ( 160$ cad) for a ounce of top notch cubenuis here, all it takes is 2.5 and it has you on another planet, i geuss there isn't a big market for it and ppl are just trying to make a few bucks off it anyways


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Feb 24, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fucking right it is lol 116$ US ( 160$ cad) for a ounce of top notch cubenuis here, all it takes is 2.5 and it has you on another planet, i geuss there isn't a big market for it and ppl are just trying to make a few bucks off it anyways


what kind of price is $116? Where I'm at they are 180-240 a zip and there is a huge market for them.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 24, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> what kind of price is $116? Where I'm at they are 180-240 a zip and there is a huge market for them.


im from newfoundland so it'd be 160$ cad for a ounce of cubes which is 116$ us


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 24, 2016)

but why the hell would anybody buy a ounce anyways lol


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 25, 2016)

Isn't the current exchange rate for sterling (pounds) to dollarz. 2-1? 1 pound = about $2?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 25, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Isn't the current exchange rate for sterling (pounds) to dollarz. 2-1? 1 pound = about $2?


No it changes a little almost every day a while back we where like the same as Canada now we're pulling ahead and just a cunt hair behind the Euro. 

http://www.xe.com That's the site I use to know how much cash to send for seeds always a little extra cause it changes.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 25, 2016)

GeRG_ said:


> In my old town I used to get 8g for £10


You dig up a 6 year old thread for that? So how much do they cost in the new town?


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 25, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> No it changes a little almost every day a while back we where like the same as Canada now we're pulling ahead and just a cunt hair behind the Euro.
> 
> http://www.xe.com That's the site I use to know how much cash to send for seeds always a little extra cause it changes.


Ok. 1pound = roughly $1.40.


----------

